# GLP Agonist Thread(Liraglutide/Semaglutide/Tirazepide)



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I have taken a large interest in the GLP agonists for assistance on hunger.

I have use different sources and felt some were more "underdosed" or "not as effective" as others.

I have always found it interesting to see who is on it, who needs assistance for side effects, or discussion of where to get it.

I currently have pharma mounjaro on hand waiting to use it for a next "Cycle". Semaglutide effect seems to be waning right now..

I have also contemplated being on a low dose of it with HGH for BG control.

my wife actually lost 20 lbs on generic semaglutide... 140 to 120(she is 5'3). I cant tell if I like her better at 140 or 120 lol


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

This is stuff I don’t have a lot of background or knowledge in. I think [mention]beefnewton [/mention] has a pretty extensive understanding of things in this category, especially peptides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leg_Locker (Sep 1, 2022)

I wish it was easier to get pharma grade here in Canada everything iv come across you need a dr referral....  But been interested in running it with tren for a recomp cycle. Do you have any experience in that area? I know uv ran it with NPP


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 1, 2022)

I'll learn stuff and quickly forget it, even if I'm using it.  My mind is lazy.

I'm currently on Semaglutide, though... from Peptide Sciences.  Only reason I purchased from them is I really couldn't find it anywhere else I trusted.  Not like I trust PS that much; I don't believe for a second they domestically synthesize anything.  But I figure with their absurdly high prices and their constant parroting of being "domestic," they at least have more to lose selling bunk stuff.

Anyway, I started off at 250mcg a week and went about a month before bumping to 500mcg.  I didn't get much effect out of 250mcg, but when I increased to 500mcg, I started to get a smoothing out of appetite.  I wasn't really having too much trouble with appetite anyway, but at 500mcg, I *never* have cravings.  This is still a starter dose, though.  You're supposed to increase further to 1mg and upwards, but I will not be.  It's just too cost prohibitive, and right now, I'm getting enough of an effect to just maintain until it either stops working or I just get bored.  Be interesting to see what happens upon stopping it.

TL;DR.  500mcg has worked well for me.  I about wrote it off when I was taking 250mcg, but 500mcg made the difference.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

Leg_Locker said:


> I wish it was easier to get pharma grade here in Canada everything iv come across you need a dr referral.... But been interested in running it with tren for a recomp cycle. Do you have any experience in that area? I know uv ran it with NPP


I would not advise it for tren. tren increases insulin sensitivity and semaglutide increases insulin secretion. I guess if you dosed hgh high enough, it might be okay. 

There was a user who ran both and he knew the risks. he had to take off of work because he went hypoglycemic. 

I ran it with NPP because the nandrolone was causing insane hunger. 



beefnewton said:


> I'll learn stuff and quickly forget it, even if I'm using it.  My mind is lazy.
> 
> I'm currently on Semaglutide, though... from Peptide Sciences.  Only reason I purchased from them is I really couldn't find it anywhere else I trusted.  Not like I trust PS that much; I don't believe for a second they domestically synthesize anything.  But I figure with their absurdly high prices and their constant parroting of being "domestic," they at least have more to lose selling bunk stuff.
> 
> ...


I have to say, I think peptide science was comparable to a compounding pharmacy from my TRT clinic. 

compared to some of the other "chinese generics". PS seemed stronger.

I am questioning cycling GLP agonists but unsure of how long I should take off.

There is a trick to get mounjaro if you have commercial insurance.


----------



## Leg_Locker (Sep 1, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I would not advise it for tren. tren increases insulin sensitivity and semaglutide increases insulin secretion. I guess if you dosed hgh high enough, it might be okay.
> 
> There was a user who ran both and he knew the risks. he had to take off of work because he went hypoglycemic.


Iv run tren before without any drastic changes in my BG just considered myself lucky but I think your right and might as well not poke the bear thank you


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

Leg_Locker said:


> Iv run tren before without any drastic changes in my BG just considered myself lucky but I think your right and might as well not poke the bear thank you



Tren can be quirky as fuck. You could change it by 100mg weekly and have an entirely diff experience. I’m starting to realize around 300 a week is my sweet spot for it, and with ace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HB_22 (Sep 2, 2022)

Im currently on 1mg sema and 5mg tirzepatide per week. It works great for bg control with 5IU hgh ed.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

HB_22 said:


> Im currently on 1mg sema and 5mg tirzepatide per week. It works great for bg control with 5IU hgh ed.


What's the rational behind stacking the two?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

Yea because GH is great for insulin sensitivity.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What's the rational behind stacking the two?



Being extra fat.


----------



## HB_22 (Sep 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What's the rational behind stacking the two?


I have a prescription for Ozempic but at the same time ordered tirzepatide and actually it's just that I want to use the kit of tirz. It's not getting any better in my fridge so I decided to take em both at the same time.


----------



## HB_22 (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Being extra fat.


Am probably a lot leaner than you.

Edit: if thats you on your profile pic you are indeed fat.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

HB_22 said:


> Am probably a lot leaner than you.
> 
> Edit: if thats you on your profile pic you are indeed fat.


13.5%, fucknuts.  Take a look at my about.  I make no lofty claims about myself.  Where is your pic?  Just another Meso cock-holster.  @BroBundy here is the third in line.


----------



## HB_22 (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> 13.5%, fucknuts.  Take a look at my about.  I make no lofty claims about myself.  Where is your pic?  Just another Meso cock-holster.  @BroBundy here is the third in line.


With all respect, you look like a fat fuck and now shut up please. I am sitting at 7-8% right now.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

HB_22 said:


> With all respect, you look like a fat fuck and now shut up please. I am sitting at 7-8% right now.



Congratulations?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

HB_22 said:


> With all respect, you look like a fat fuck and now shut up please. I am sitting at 7-8% right now.



Lovely idea
First day on a new board and talking shit
Lemme guess, Meso?

Yup, makes sense, a board of entitled fucks thatbwould walk into someone elses house with shoes on


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lovely idea
> First day on a new board and talking shit
> Lemme guess, Meso?
> 
> Yup, makes sense, a board of entitled fucks thatbwould walk into someone elses house with shoes on


Yup anothe qingdao cockucker


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

HB_22 said:


> With all respect, you look like a fat fuck and now shut up please. I am sitting at 7-8% right now.






If this is you, how many cycles did you run to look like you’ve never run a cycle?

7-8% because you’re scrawny bro. You shouldn’t be throwing rocks you should be kicking rocks.


----------



## Manu1234 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If this is you, how many cycles did you run to look like you’ve never run a cycle?
> 
> 7-8% because you’re scrawny bro. You shouldn’t be throwing rocks you should be kicking rocks.


i definitely have to come here more often. loled at the first sentence xD
you still have a special place in my heart since you were the first person to roast me on meso after my first post was a "source recommendation"..


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 3, 2022)

Been on Mounjaro for about 6 weeks - dropped 25 pounds so far mostly through hard work but where the Mounjaro really helps is to take away any snacking desires so no late night eating. Just picking my calories for the day, consuming and moving on. I assume it helps in the other ways studies have shown but that stuff isn't as apparent on a day to day basis. Definitely the most brain dead easy way to shed weight I've ever found.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Been on Mounjaro for about 6 weeks - dropped 25 pounds so far mostly through hard work but where the Mounjaro really helps is to take away any snacking desires so no late night eating. Just picking my calories for the day, consuming and moving on. I assume it helps in the other ways studies have shown but that stuff isn't as apparent on a day to day basis. Definitely the most brain dead easy way to shed weight I've ever found.



Easy because you were a fat fucker to start

You’ll gain the weight back


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Easy because you were a fat fucker to start
> 
> You’ll gain the weight back


I'm comfortable with who I am. And you following me around from thread to thread is making my cock rock hard.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I'm comfortable with who I am. And you following me around from thread to thread is making my cock rock hard.



I’m sure you are and I’m sure it is. 

You don’t care but I like to post after someone makes a profoundly retarded claim so that new inexperienced guys don’t follow your stupid “advice”. 

Crash diets never work. Rapid weight loss never lasts. The body likes homeostasis. So as soon as you remove that “crutch” you are currently using to control you appetite artificially, homeostasis will kick in and you’ll rapidly rebound. 

The tried and proven method for sustainable weight loss is losing weight gradually  over time. There is no short cuts. Doing it over time allows your body to permanently adapt. 

You’re to lazy but you’ll learn when you go off that crap.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m sure you are and I’m sure it is.
> 
> You don’t care but I like to post after someone makes a profoundly retarded claim so that new inexperienced guys don’t follow your stupid “advice”.
> 
> ...


Thanks man - appreciate your help. You seem like a nice guy who only wants the best for everyone.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Thanks man - appreciate your help. You seem like a nice guy who only wants the best for everyone.



I don’t understand why fat guys are always wasting their money on gimmicky shit that doesn’t work long term. 

And you can ask around. Everyone already here knows I care. Nobody knows you though.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t understand why fat guys are always wasting their money on gimmicky shit that doesn’t work long term.
> 
> And you can ask around. Everyone already here knows I care. Nobody knows you though.


If you cared you'd ask about what other life changes I made supporting it (and for the last year or so before starting it) but we both know you're just trolling me because I upset you in another thread.

You have a great night keyboard warrior.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> If you cared you'd ask about what other life changes I made supporting it (and for the last year or so before starting it) but we both know you're just trolling me because I upset you in another thread.
> 
> You have a great night keyboard warrior.



No, I’m trolling you. I wasn’t following you either. 

So your lifestyle changed over the past year resulted in far greater changes. Wouldn’t it make more sense to post that up? That way when a fat new guy comes in he can see what ACTUALLY works? 

We get quite a few fat guys coming in looking to see if Tren or anavar help. They all look for shortcuts. That’s why I hate threads like this one. Some new dude will stumble upon it and think this is his “no brainer” solution. 

Don’t be so sensitive.


----------



## Ladylifter79 (Sep 8, 2022)

I have a pretty insatiable appetite ever since I had to take a prednisone prescription for an allergic reaction years ago. I track calories incredibly diligently and properly, weighing everything whether I’m in a bulk, cut or maintenance. When I started lifting seriously again, I lost 60lbs over the course of a year, slowly and methodically and have been going through bulking and cutting cycles ever since. Even in bulking cycles, I find myself hungry and  during a cut, it can be downright painful.

GLP-1 agonists have been an actual life changing drug for me. I don’t go to bed hungry and wake up on pain from hunger. They don’t speed up weight loss, they don’t do anything inherent to fat burning - they just make it so you can not be utterly miserable while trying to lose fat. I’m hoping when I stop them that maybe they will have readjusted my Leptin and Ghrelin to more normal and appropriate levels to my size so that it is not an hourly struggle to maintain.


----------



## HassangLauser (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 12, 2022)

HassangLauser said:


> Thanks for the information!



Bump that post count up so you can PM?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 12, 2022)

HassangLauser said:


> Thanks for the information!



Fuck off, you broken record. Hope you get banned for spamming and post count padding.

That's 500x worse than what some of these damn guys do around here.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 28, 2022)

Anyone taking any of these agonists tried coming off yet?  Curious about rebound appetite.  I *do* seem to experience spikes in appetite middle of week and weekend when I take my doses (500mcg each time).  Seems a little too coincidental, but when I suddenly notice myself wanting to eat a good hour or two before my next meal, I realize I'm due for my injection.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 28, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Anyone taking any of these agonists tried coming off yet?  Curious about rebound appetite.  I *do* seem to experience spikes in appetite middle of week and weekend when I take my doses (500mcg each time).  Seems a little too coincidental, but when I suddenly notice myself wanting to eat a good hour or two before my next meal, I realize I'm due for my injection.


my wife got off. but she went off right into a small cycle(5mg var a day)

I think if I do this, I would be titrating the dose off in early  December and going into a lean bulk .

she panicked a little bit and gave herself a small dose of it to make sure she didnt eat too much(First week she was hungry and chomping everything down.

She is pretty small as it is. went from 140 to 120(125 after getting off semaglutide)


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 28, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have taken a large interest in the GLP agonists for assistance on hunger.
> 
> ...


We adapt to GLP-1 agonists very quickly, I had to jump up a little to control my hunger, but working again for now. If you read the dosing schedule for Ozempic, even with the dosing rampup, it says you can pin it again within the week if you have too, and they have pens that go a lot higher, problem is even with the generics, it's still expensive. I'm paying $120 I think for 3mg. Sometimes I'll hop off for a week and just go with ECA, which still helps, not quite as much but hopefully buying me time before it stops working all together.

I don't think that's gonna change with them since the real purpose is obviously blood sugar control, but at least my fasting glucose is in the 70's now! I've never found the BG rise from HGH to be enough to even care about, but everybody's different there. I don't have experieince on this one but had (read) that some of the other *glutides aren't as good at the appetite thing. I'd think they'd all be about the the same but not sure. I think Mounjaro hits GLP-1 and another receptor, so may be different on that one.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 28, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> We adapt to GLP-1 agonists very quickly, I had to jump up a little to control my hunger, but working again for now. If you read the dosing schedule for Ozempic, even with the dosing rampup, it says you can pin it again within the week if you have too, and they have pens that go a lot higher, problem is even with the generics, it's still expensive. I'm paying $120 I think for 3mg. Sometimes I'll hop off for a week and just go with ECA, which still helps, not quite as much but hopefully buying me time before it stops working all together.
> 
> I don't think that's gonna change with them since the real purpose is obviously blood sugar control, but at least my fasting glucose is in the 70's now! I've never found the BG rise from HGH to be enough to even care about, but everybody's different there. I don't have experieince on this one but had (read) that some of the other *glutides aren't as good at the appetite thing. I'd think they'd all be about the the same but not sure. I think Mounjaro hits GLP-1 and another receptor, so may be different on that one.


I get my 3-4mg for 30 dollars a vial from UGL


Do you have commercial insurance here in the states?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 28, 2022)

I think this may be the case where private insurance would actually cost less. I haven't had  health insurance in over ten years.  If you pay cash, providers give you a significant discount.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 28, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I think this may be the case where private insurance would actually cost less. I haven't had  health insurance in over ten years.  If you pay cash, providers give you a significant discount.


there is one source that is frowned upon here that has it for Cheap. QSC does have the vials for cheapest... I heard AA is underdosed but effective... I Wonder if its the same place as QSC..


Peptide science felt comparable to compounded pharmacies in Florida


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 28, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I get my 3-4mg for 30 dollars a vial from UGL
> 
> 
> Do you have commercial insurance here in the states?


SHIT! If you're sure it real, feel free to PM me that. I've been going with Peptide Sciences. Most of my Peptide sources don't have it. Been doing .75mg/wk so far. I have insurance but that'd only pay for Ozempic/Wegovy which is still crazy priced even with them kicking in.


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 28, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I think this may be the case where private insurance would actually cost less. I haven't had  health insurance in over ten years.  If you pay cash, providers give you a significant discount.


I forget what it was now, but there was some script I was on that after insurance paid like "80%" it was still more than me paying cash. Awesome pharmacist clued me in on that, and I've got really good insurance too! They're all scumbags.

People are too stupid to realize that's how the ins companies are paying for all the people that they're getting screwed with even with most of Obamacare being gone.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 28, 2022)

Is your commercial insurance? You could go the helloalpha route for a cheap as fuck copay.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 28, 2022)

Also look at savings cards for ozempic from their website


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 28, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Is your commercial insurance? You could go the helloalpha route for a cheap as fuck copay.


No standard, but I'll take a look at that, tried Googling one and came back with nothing. I'll check them out.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 29, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> No standard, but I'll take a look at that, tried Googling one and came back with nothing. I'll check them out.


what is standard insurance? is through your job, government(tricare, state funded insurance)?

you may qualify for helloalpha.com. its pretty bad ass. 








						Savings & Resources | Mounjaro™ (tirzepatide)
					

You may be eligible to save on Mounjaro. Find more information on savings and resources to help you on your journey with Mounjaro.




					www.mounjaro.com


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 29, 2022)

crido887 said:


> what is standard insurance? is through your job, government(tricare, state funded insurance)?
> 
> you may qualify for helloalpha.com. its pretty bad ass.
> 
> ...


Ya, through the wifes work. That's an awesome deal!


----------



## crido887 (Sep 29, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Ya, through the wifes work. That's an awesome deal!


Yes. I would pick this over anything else. It becomes roughly 55 a month for pharma. I would definitely reccomend this. My wife(who is really 120) is reported to be 170-180. So I have 2 prescriptions being filled for myself lol. No video visit


----------



## TiredandHot (Sep 29, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Yes. I would pick this over anything else. It becomes roughly 55 a month for pharma. I would definitely reccomend this. My wife(who is really 120) is reported to be 170-180. So I have 2 prescriptions being filled for myself lol. No video visit


Another intl source has 5mg Semaglutide for $18 a vial, is that a good price? I never looked at any sites so idk what the going rate is.

Also, oral Semaglutide such as Rybelsus did nothing for me. What a waste of money, had higher hopes for it.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 29, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Another intl source has 5mg Semaglutide for $18 a vial, is that a good price? I never looked at any sites so idk what the going rate is.
> 
> Also, oral Semaglutide such as Rybelsus did nothing for me. What a waste of money, had higher hopes for it.


I would say that's a phenomenal price. After this semaglutide run I may be done. Atleast for maybe 2 years. I am filling up my mounjaro stash right now


----------



## Kraken (Dec 9, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Yes. I would pick this over anything else. It becomes roughly 55 a month for pharma. I would definitely reccomend this. My wife(who is really 120) is reported to be 170-180. So I have 2 prescriptions being filled for myself lol. No video visit



If this is too old a thread to bump, I apologize. But, what's the trick to getting a prescription for this stuff? I see that offer is good to June 2023, would like to try it.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 9, 2022)

Kraken said:


> If this is too old a thread to bump, I apologize. But, what's the trick to getting a prescription for this stuff? I see that offer is good to June 2023, would like to try it.


they just changed it this past October. you have to go the UGL route now.

I have enough for 2-3 cycles of pharma now starting from minimum dosage 


There are a decent amount of UGL sources. I used one for Semaglutide.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> If this is too old a thread to bump, I apologize. But, what's the trick to getting a prescription for this stuff? I see that offer is good to June 2023, would like to try it.


No trick, if you want it and it HAS to be prescribed which without coupons is like $300, you either get it for A1C reduction, "weight" loss or appetite control. Remember, Doc's in the US aren't prohibited from prescribing things off label, so you don't need a reason, only a willing doc.

That said...






						Buy Semaglutide (GLP-1 Analogue) 3mg | 99% Purity (USA Made) | Peptide Sciences
					

The primary focus of GLP-1 research has been for diabetes prevention and appetite suppression. GLP-1 has been shown to significantly decrease appetite by delaying gastric emptying and reducing intestinal motility.




					www.peptidesciences.com
				




Keep an eye on it, constantly out of stock but gets replenished fast.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 12, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> No trick, if you want it and it HAS to be prescribed which without coupons is like $300, you either get it for A1C reduction, "weight" loss or appetite control. Remember, Doc's in the US aren't prohibited from prescribing things off label, so you don't need a reason, only a willing doc.
> 
> That said...
> 
> ...


If it gets argued by your doctor to  insurance they will cover it. It's alot less than 300/mo


----------



## Kraken (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks guys. What's a reasonable dosage? I see it's out of stock now, but I may give it a try. Those last ten damn pounds... Always around my belly. Sucks getting old.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 20, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Thanks guys. What's a reasonable dosage? I see it's out of stock now, but I may give it a try. Those last ten damn pounds... Always around my belly. Sucks getting old.


Who is the source?


----------



## Kraken (Dec 20, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Who is the source?


I thought I would try what @lfod14 suggested above.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 20, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I thought I would try what @lfod14 suggested above.


Typically 0.25mg x4 weeks
0.5x 4
1mg x 4
1.5mg x 4
2mg x 4
2.4mg x 4


Dose escalation is not necessary if you still have appetite suppression


----------

